# Exterior Upgrade



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

First, nope I haven't dropped off the planet - just knee deep in spring sports and coaching so haven't had a chance to post much here.

I did have to post that finally my home RV site is complete with the hook up to the septic yesterday. So, water, power and sewer already there. When I get irritated with my schedule I'll just go camping at home.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks a lot nicer than some campgrounds I have seen!! So do you do web reservations??


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice and it is great to have a place to hide/escape when needed.

Wish mine was done. 
Still got 30' of drain trench and drywell to install then about 8 CY of 5/8 minus to spread/compact. No camping for us this weekend









Map Guy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Did anyone say, rally at Scott Z's house









Looks great









John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

My wife would kill for a home site like that. We have a place behind the house with full hookups (water, sewer, 30 amp elec.) but we also have nosy neighbors that will call the city if they see us stay in the camper overnight. Bummer. There are times that we go out and "campout" during the day so no one can find us.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

but we also have nosy neighbors that will call the city if they see us stay in the camper overnight. Bummer. 
[/quote]
psssstttt....me and Wolfie have, um, well, some "connections" of our own and I don't mean electrical. Let us know if you uh, need us to well, you know, visit your neighbors.....


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

So what you are saying is that you can't sleep in your own trailer in your own yard? I'd be telling some people to kiss something other than their spouse.
Bob


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The water and electricty are easy enough but how did you get septic? I assume you tapped into line to the tank. I always said when I move to a more remote location and they put a septic in I will have them put a line to where I park the camper. PVC pipe, a few elbows and a cap shouldent add TOO much to the install cost. That would be great to dump and clean at home if you cant do it at the site, say raining or just no hook-up. Good job.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, what he said" " Kiss His







"


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

YOU SUCK!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> The water and electricty are easy enough but how did you get septic? I assume you tapped into line to the tank. I always said when I move to a more remote location and they put a septic in I will have them put a line to where I park the camper. PVC pipe, a few elbows and a cap shouldent add TOO much to the install cost. That would be great to dump and clean at home if you cant do it at the site, say raining or just no hook-up. Good job.


we are still in the county on my street and therefore we have septic tank. It's only a matter of time before this area will be forced to get (and pay for) sewer lines as the connection is a street away where city meets county. Sooooooo, a few years ago we had dry well replaced and while the whole dang back yard was tore up and a whole dug to China, Rick went a ahead and installed his own lines, capped off and ready to tap into sewer when the time comes. Oh, yes, he had them inspected and approved before covering up. It's going to be nice for us or next people to own this house. If the sewer was here now, he'd make another connection and then he'd be able to back trailer up and let er dump! He ran elec out to the curb last year and that's so nice when we are loading or unloading trailer( for air conditioner) or have company, I have a really long tv cable I run out the front door if someone is here with trailer or staying in ours.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2007)

I really like that. I would love to do something like that at my place.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nice spot! Very scenic








Happy Camping at home in your home away from home


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I need to get my friend out to my place for a elec hook-up. I am 21 feet form where I can put the plug and with a 30' cord it will work great. I get tired of sweating while cleaning out the camper after a trip.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I had a clean-out port added to our septic tank last spring. It was worth every penny. If the campground doesn't have hookups, I can just back in like normal, stop at the tank and dump. I have a faucet close by so I can use the quickie flush too. I also have 30 amp service where I park it so the DW doesn't sweat/freeze to death while loading/unloading.

Its well worth the expense to have full hookups at the house!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> The water and electricty are easy enough but how did you get septic? I assume you tapped into line to the tank. I always said when I move to a more remote location and they put a septic in I will have them put a line to where I park the camper. PVC pipe, a few elbows and a cap shouldent add TOO much to the install cost. That would be great to dump and clean at home if you cant do it at the site, say raining or just no hook-up. Good job.


Yep, just had to dig up the septic tank (always the hard part) and then I just tied into the line where it enters the tank. Two elbows and a longer section of pipe and then the final elbow with the cap. Relatively easy.


----------

